# Community > Resource Library >  HUNTERS AND THE HUNTED

## jefftrevor

after reading dust off for willie peters I was looking forward to reading hunters and the hunted. it was a great read,the auther certainly led a interesting life. anyone interested in good hunting books should read this one cheers jefftrevor

----------


## Gibo

@Scribe would appreciate your comments  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Scribe

> @Scribe would appreciate your comments


Yep just seen this comment and he does.

I got a very nice PM recently from this same man thanking me for writing this book. The fact that my stories seem to give pleasure to many is a reward indeed.

----------


## Gibo

> Yep just seen this comment and he does.
> 
> I got a very nice PM recently from this same man thanking me for writing this book. The fact that my stories seem to give pleasure to many is a reward indeed.


I better get of my arse and read them then  :Have A Nice Day:  Give me something to do at work  :Wink:

----------


## ONYVA

I would agree, bought the book at the sika show, a very enjoyable read.Thanks Scribe

----------


## Scribe

> I better get of my arse and read them then  Give me something to do at work


Thanks very much ONYVA.

There are a couple on here, Dustoff For Willie Peters and Beneath The Southern Cross that I would recommend in our Forum Library/ Resources Gibo. Just ask the pretty girl at the desk

----------


## Gibo

I would feel better buying them mate  :Have A Nice Day:  
Besides i'm sure my daughter would like them when she can read hahaha

----------


## Scribe

> I would feel better buying them mate  
> Besides i'm sure my daughter would like them when she can read hahaha


Okay Gibo, I am the only person holding stock of the first two books. Special prices for daughters only at the moment $20 for first book and $25 for second book.

----------


## Gibo

> Okay Gibo, I am the only person holding stock of the first two books. Special prices for daughters only at the moment $20 for first book and $25 for second book.


Ok sounds good. I will PM you in the next payrun to get account details etc

----------


## Gapped axe

Totally enjoyed the Book Scribe, actually I'm reading it second time around. I find I enjoy it more and always get surprised by the piece's I missed.

----------


## Scribe

> Totally enjoyed the Book Scribe, actually I'm reading it second time around. I find I enjoy it more and always get surprised by the piece's I missed.


You must be a real reader GA, I thought I was the only one that did that. I am glad you enjoyed it. We were so lucky to have lived through the good times. 

Pre.. BC (Before Choppers)

Pre.. SMFA (Sodium Monofluoroacetate)

----------


## Dougie

> Totally enjoyed the Book Scribe, actually I'm reading it second time around. I find I enjoy it more and always get surprised by the piece's I missed.


I've read dust off twice now, many laughs and tears. Love it. Very much looking forward to the new book 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scribe

> I've read dust off twice now, many laughs and tears. Love it. Very much looking forward to the new book 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Laughs and tears you sentimental thing you 'Dougie'. But that's good isn't it. 

War I think is like that, laughs and tears. I know the grass has never been greener and the birds have never sung sweeter for me. I think it comes from a heightening of the senses.

Perhaps a Woman always lives a little closer to laughs and tears. They find relief in both it is said.

Perhaps hunting brings men all a little closer to laughs and tears. I know I feel the exhilaration of the shot and the sadness when I reach down to run my hands over a sika stag in his new early summer coat. And such a pelt it is too, glowing in the early morning sun and it makes you think, has this creature really evolved from some primitive ooze many thousands of years ago as some claim. Or did it take the Master Designer of all things to put such a wonderful creature together. Every single quill of the thousands present in this beautiful animals coat has own unique place in the grand design of it.

Then I think, this cannot be just be the result of an accident. Nah it cant be, can it?

----------


## res

I can't find these books on the kindle store, do I have to buy a actual hard copy to read these yarns?-much prefer reading on a kindle if posable

----------


## Scribe

> I can't find these books on the kindle store, do I have to buy a actual hard copy to read these yarns?-much prefer reading on a kindle if posable


The answer is I don't know 'res' I know my first two books are downloadable perhaps they are with Amazon. I don't know who gets the money but I have never received a cent.

Perhaps Kim Dotcom was getting it. As you can imagine I have lost interest in that sort of marketing.

----------


## TeRei

We are waiting for Joe to put out his book and set the story straight. :Thumbsup:

----------


## res

> The answer is I don't know 'res' I know my first two books are downloadable perhaps they are with Amazon. I don't know who gets the money but I have never received a cent.
> 
> Perhaps Kim Dotcom was getting it. As you can imagine I have lost interest in that sort of marketing.


Anything is downloadable these days,I personally refuse to download something illegality and at times go to great lengths to do it legit.  
I will do whatever it takes to get around stupid zoning issues tho. 
Of course not all do the same.   

If any of your books are on Amazon then if the publisher (your agreement with your publisher is another story) is not collecting $ Amazon will pull the book and help you recover what is owed by whoever got paid. 
I know you may be over the whole thing but if you don't make any attempt to control your intellectual property then under most country's laws you are deemed to have gifted them to the commons.  

If your content was helping line kdc pockets then it's nothing to do with Amazon or the like. Just criminals. 

If you would like any help with this I would be very happy help, it's an area that I'm in a position to do so.

----------


## ExPoh75

I searched a lot of eBook sellers; none of them had any of Scribe's books.  Halcyon, publishers of Hunters and the Hunted do not list it as an eBook.

An even better read second time round.  Now all I need to do is get a copy of Dust off for Willie Peters.

----------


## res

That would imply that it's only available as an black download  :Sad: 

I would respectfully suggest to scribe that making it a white download with Amazon could be in his favour, my grandfather  wrote a painful book on family trees that is now there and it make almost as much per year online as it did in over twenty on print. 

It's a pity that scribe had had a distasteful first experience with online books

----------


## Scribe

Thanks to you both above I will now start to sort out the problems I have had so far with Down-loadable- books.

I will come back to you on this 'res' thanks for your offer.

----------


## Dougie

> We are waiting for Joe to put out his book and set the story straight.


Do you understand the concept of a novel? This is not non-fiction, personally I'm getting a bit sick of trying to be polite here and definitely more tired of the constant digs at Scribe. 

Dust off is a fantastic read. If you don't like it, don't read it. Simple as that. 

Now get off your keyboard and go hunting with your mate Joe and return with some stories of done actual worth, not your usual crying and blabbering bullshit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I haven't seen this new book yet but if it anything like "Dust off"  I couldn't put it down. Great author Scribe it feels as you have pulled us into your literature with the way you write.And as the reader it felt I was there.  I will get my hands on your new book for a read soon.

----------


## TeRei

> Do you understand the concept of a novel? This is not non-fiction, personally I'm getting a bit sick of trying to be polite here and definitely more tired of the constant digs at Scribe. 
> 
> Dust off is a fantastic read. If you don't like it, don't read it. Simple as that. 
> 
> Now get off your keyboard and go hunting with your mate Joe and return with some stories of done actual worth, not your usual crying and blabbering bullshit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you knew Mr Sturgeon he would realise his tit was getting pulled.Liven up.

----------


## Aly

There's a few I'm planning to add to my collection and from what I hear sounds like the next book to get!

----------


## Scribe

> There's a few I'm planning to add to my collection and from what I hear sounds like the next book to get!


I wish there were some second hand ones around Aly but there is not. I know how hard it is for a student to find forty bucks for a book.

Good luck Aly and thanks

----------


## Lentil

Great read thanks Scribe. I dont have "Dust off....", so I must track a copy down. I have read so many hunting books, I must surely become an expert. Now if only someone will take me (and James Sully) to their secret hot spot..............

----------


## Dundee

Hey Lentil I have a my own copy of "Dust off'' that I purchased from Scribe,send me a pm with your address I will forward it to you.I want it back. :Have A Nice Day: 

I have the new book coming my way middle of this month.

----------


## Gapped axe

there are copies of 2 of Scribes books in our Forum library, Happy sent them on, not sure to who, but lets keep the ball rolling eh.

----------


## Dundee

> there are copies of 2 of Scribes books in our Forum library, Happy sent them on, not sure to who, but lets keep the ball rolling eh.


Yeah absolutely and Macca49 wheres the book I sent ya? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

@Aly   @Lentil  @Gapped axe  Yep I still have the from library copies of Dust Off plus Bush Rats.

I have posted a few times asking whos next and never had a reply. They sitting here ready to go.

Somebody let me know and they ll be sent soon as ..

----------


## Lentil

I will go and buy the book.

----------

